# KRELL KAV 400xi Integrated Amplifier



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

There is still a part of me, that craves for the old stereo system. A turntable, speakers, amp preferably, or receiver, reel to reel, and headphones for private listening.
This Krell can take you there. At 200 watts per channel, it s robust enough to drive any speaker load. Being and integrated amp, makes things even a little easier. Buy your speakers and a source, you have your 2 channel rig.

And the size and price, considering that it is a Krell, is where you need it to be.



http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...400xi_integrated_amplifier_reviewed001213.php


----------

